# new range bag



## handcruser (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been looking for a range bag lately for my xd9sc and my future xd40 and found the attached at walmart tonight. It is a mini backpack about 12 inches high, but lots of internal pockets. I wanted something compact that I could grab and go and hide easily and this thing fits the bill. I can also carry on my back if needed. Best of all it was only $9.97 at Walmart here in Austin Texas.

Just thought someone may want a different option. Its plenty big enough to hold 3 or so pistols and mags for all, with ammo and cleaning supplies all in one versatile package.

Below is a link to the only picture i could find. Walmart's are all black, but this one was tan and black. Hope someone finds this useful.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2543280347/in/photostream/


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The issue with inexpensive bags is the quality of construction. While a couple of guns don’t weigh much, a few hundred rounds do. The straps on inexpensive bags don’t usually stand up to the weight.
If you want to stay unobtrusive, buy a cloth tool bag from Home Depot or Wal-Mart. Carry the bulk of your ammo there and limit your “range bag” to the lighter accoutrement of shooting.


----------



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

I just picked up one of these from midway. Very nice bag. Lots of room
http://www.midwayusa.com/Eproductpage.Exe/showproduct?saleitemid=259680


----------



## handcruser (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I agree quality is an issue, but i wount carry too much ammo in this bag. Mainly i like it if i am traveling in Texas, car breaks down, i can throw it on my back and go. I think i am going to buy and XD rangebag to hold most of my stuff, but use this one for other times and light range trips. It's a perfect travel bag: box of ammo, 3 or 4 magazines, etc.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

this is probably un related but i take mine in there cases. since i only have 2 not much of an issue but when it comes to taking rifles to the range thats when it starts to suck.


----------



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

yea that works too depending on how much stuff you wanna bring. I am up to 9 mags, 500 rounds of ammo, muffs, glasses, gun, and whatever else one wants to bring


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a sharp video projector bag I use unless it a big shoot and I use a Craftsman tool bag!:smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I use the I-Shot Pro Shooter bag. I carry way to much stuff. It has 4 padded gun cases, 8 mag pouches (2 1911 or 1 Glock mags per pouch), flashlight pouch, shooting glasses pouch water bottle pouch and several pockets for ancillary equipment. I will carry a couple hundred rounds in it; if I am shooting more than that I bring an ammo can. The bag is overkill and the size of a small suitcase, but I like it.

http://www.ishot-inc.com/store2/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=34


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's a little side story. I watched a guy in a park get busted for carrying his six gun in a back pack not to much diffrent from that. This was in Colorado mind you and in Pitkin County which is the land of the gold chains and big bucks. It would seem that, that is construed as concealed carry. It's times like that when you look at your range bag and wonder about the similarities. I never like leaving my guns in the car when I make a quick stop at the Super Market after a trip to the range. But what are you to do? There are just so many ways to get in to trouble going about your business. If you've got a CCL then no problem but if you don't you might want to think twice about that bag.


----------



## Ted (Nov 27, 2008)

*use lowepro*

go to ebay type in lowepro and cheek out the bags thats what i use padded and tuff . nova 5 aw is the one i got for 58.00 hope this helps


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

I use a Browning Broken Birds bag, can say I've comfortably carried 4 handguns, 600 rounds of 9mm, 700 rounds of .22, cleaning kits, a couple screwdrivers, and a 64oz bottle of Gatorade with tons of room to spare. The material seems to be of good quality, well padded, decent shoulder strap, well padded hand grips, and picked it up for around $30 at Bass Pro Shops.

But before that, I just used a backpack. Sometimes thats all ya really need, esp with just one or two handguns


----------

